
Using a cryptographic hash to create a lot number for inventory control - joshuamschultz
https://joshuaschultz.com/blog/creating-lot-numbers-by-using-a-hash
======
joshuamschultz
A write-up on a quick project I did for my supply chain company creating a lot
number using cryptographic hashing, and the number of benefits that arise out
of using this method.

